# SDL - St. Francis Group



## Brad1m (2 May 2006)

I look for the long flat patterns with the big profit potential, SDL has been kind to me so far in the last 6 weeks.


----------



## pharaoh (5 July 2006)

Brad, do you see it going up more?
Anything coming up - ie results?

A bit of ramping on it on HC - for whats that is worth


----------

